# DVR List View & Guide Channel Icons



## Scott Spillers (Apr 15, 2006)

When browsing DVR recordings on the Hopper or Joey, the graphical tiles look pretty, but they are difficult to read and can really increase the time it takes to find the show that you are looking for. They need to create a "List" view option that would display a listing like the previous DVRs did.

While I am at it, the channel icons in the guide need to be larger so they can be read from across the room. Some are just fine, while others are microscopic. The 'NBC HD' graphic is ridiculously small.


----------



## TD22057 (May 24, 2007)

I have to agree. This is my biggest complaint right now after upgrading from a 622. The most important piece of information about a recording in the title of the show and it's the smallest part of the giant icon. Who cares what channel was recorded? It's even worse for shows w/ long names since they don't fit in the width of the icon.


----------



## jbrucka (Feb 21, 2007)

Anything new on this. I have recently moved to the Hopper/Joey and this is the part I am finding difficult to adapt to. Using the icon based menu to find recorded shows seems much more difficult. Perhaps with time I'll get use to it but as of now I would prefer a list view.


----------



## komondor (Jul 23, 2011)

I have a weird issue I have 2 Hoppers and they display the shows differently one shows the show name with the logo like Cops will say cops and have a picture of a cop the other Hopper will have the network and in small letters COPS both are on the same software version?

I have attached 2 pics of my screen so you can see how weird it is?


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

komondor said:


> I have a weird issue I have 2 Hoppers and they display the shows differently one shows the show name with the logo like Cops will say cops and have a picture of a cop the other Hopper will have the network and in small letters COPS both are on the same software version?
> 
> I have attached 2 pics of my screen so you can see how weird it is?


On my EHD I get blanks...titles but no pictures, not all but some, very annoying. 
I've complained for months to no avail. The vip922 did this also, and one day it didn't. :lol:


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

I don't think this is a high priority with Dish since it is more of a cosmetic feature. The Hopper I have access to at work has the wrong network logos on some of the channels and they don't seem to be in a hurry to fix this aspect of the software either.


----------



## komondor (Jul 23, 2011)

I am not sure if it is a priority or they just don't know how to fix it


----------



## tcatdbs (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm impressed with your only 4% for 67 recordings... I am at 24% with 51 recordings. Is this because of dual Hoppers, or a lot more SD content at your end, or Ext HD?

Yes, Dish could do a lot for the readability of the guide and making Hopper and Joey look more similar!



komondor said:


> I have a weird issue I have 2 Hoppers and they display the shows differently one shows the show name with the logo like Cops will say cops and have a picture of a cop the other Hopper will have the network and in small letters COPS both are on the same software version?
> 
> I have attached 2 pics of my screen so you can see how weird it is?


----------



## komondor (Jul 23, 2011)

I only record in SD and a lot of the shows are Perry Mason(24) which is in Black and White that DVR somehow did a reset and wiped out my shows which were 40% of the hard drive, I use the 2nd one that is displaying the correct icons for PTAT, to me having 2 DVRs makes all the difference until the units can set stuff by priority themselves based upon is the show only on once I use one DVR for the important shows and the 2nd for less such as COPS vs a reality show like Survivor which is only on once ( to me should put it on at 2AM for folks with DVRs)


----------



## arvetus (Sep 18, 2012)

I don't think I care if it's list or grid view...
I sort of like the grid view...

I came from D* with an HR22 that had the list view to the DISH Hopper.


----------



## komondor (Jul 23, 2011)

the list view is just easier to scroll thru when you have 200 shows recorded it is easier

I want a combined list of both Hoppers


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

komondor said:


> I have a weird issue I have 2 Hoppers and they display the shows differently one shows the show name with the logo like Cops will say cops and have a picture of a cop the other Hopper will have the network and in small letters COPS both are on the same software version?


Are both units connected to the Internet? If not, turn on bridging on the Hopper connected to the Internet so the other can see the world.


----------



## komondor (Jul 23, 2011)

Bridging was not on (not sure why not) but it did not seem to make a difference same issue still this morning?

The good part is that I can now watch videos on my Home Server from my Joey.


----------



## RASCAL01 (Aug 2, 2006)

komondor said:


> I have a weird issue I have 2 Hoppers and they display the shows differently one shows the show name with the logo like Cops will say cops and have a picture of a cop the other Hopper will have the network and in small letters COPS both are on the same software version?
> 
> I have attached 2 pics of my screen so you can see how weird it is?


Both of my Hoppers show the show name in the tiles. I think you can change how it looks but I will have to check when I get home.


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

When I first got the Hopper setup I also wished for a more 722-like interface option (except in HD, of course) however I've gotten pretty used to how Hopper looks by now. I mostly go by the pictures now rather than the tiny titles. I have heard that Dish is supposedly working on a more "SD-friendly, eye-friendly" interface, however I wouldn't hold my breath on that one.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

3HaloODST said:


> I have heard that Dish is supposedly working on a more "SD-friendly, eye-friendly" interface, however I wouldn't hold my breath on that one.


That was one of my complaints about the system, especially on the Joeys that are more likely to be connected to SD televisions. I'd rather have the 622 graphics on a SD set than Hopper/Joey graphics.


----------



## komondor (Jul 23, 2011)

Well must have been something my new shows now have the correct icons of course the old shows can't update so it looks really weird


----------



## PHL (Jul 15, 2004)

komondor said:


> the list view is just easier to scroll thru when you have 200 shows recorded it is easier
> 
> I want a combined list of both Hoppers


I'm considering switching from D* to E*. The lack of a list view and a unified list are pretty significant drawbacks.

Anyone know if E* is working on these? I'm planning on getting 2 hoppers and 1 joey.


----------



## kat5300 (3 mo ago)

garys said:


> I don't think this is a high priority with Dish since it is more of a cosmetic feature. The Hopper I have access to at work has the wrong network logos on some of the channels and they don't seem to be in a hurry to fix this aspect of the software either.


 IT should be a priority. Enough people are complaining. I might go back to Directv if they don’t change this.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

kat5300 said:


> IT should be a priority. Enough people are complaining. I might go back to Directv if they don’t change this.


Given that this thread is over ten years old and the Hopper interface has changed significantly since then, a new thread with specific suggestions is probably in order.


----------

